# realtek audio mic problems



## pezpequeno (Jun 14, 2008)

*Realtek Audio mic problems -- very quiet?*

My mic works, but it is extremely quiet and fuzzed. The volume in volume control is maxed, in fact I have maxed volume on every tab :laugh: Nothing is muted, and when I uncheck "microphone boost" it gets quieter. For some reason the bass and treble fields for my mic are faded and I can't adjust them? They are stuck on the lowest setting, Im not sure if that has anything to do with it, though...

Anyway, I am on a Toshiba Satelite P205 that I rebooted with XP Pro. I hope you can help!

Oh, and if not, how would I go about getting a new audio card and what kind should I get, in your opinion? Thanks!


----------



## pezpequeno (Jun 14, 2008)

Also, found an older thread addressing realtek mic issues http://www.techspot.com/vb/topic38366.html

Unfortunately, I have a newer version and a lot of the advice is defunct because it doesn't have the same settings. I think Im going to DL and install an older version of this driver and deal with the old problems, lol!


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

If you are using a mic that has a low impedance, you are going to have difficulties powering up to audible levels. You could try running the mic through a preamp before connecting it to your computer, or get a mic that was designed to be used with a computer. USB mics have their own audio interfaces and often sound better than those that connect to computer sound hardware. Good luck!


----------



## Mint777 (Dec 21, 2008)

OK THIS SHOULD FIX MIC VOLUME AND STATIC. 
MAKE SURE you have WDM R211 the lastes drivers from realtek
In the mixer window in playback if its in the front or back there mute speaker under the volume slider right next to it should [..] click it for mic boost and then in the record section mute everything accept for mic. THis fixes the volume issue so many people have and static low quality issue. I'm SO HAAAAAAPPPPYYY ENJOY REALLY HOPE THIS WORKS! CHEERS!


----------



## Mint777 (Dec 21, 2008)

OK THIS SHOULD FIX MIC VOLUME AND STATIC.
MAKE SURE you have WDM R211 the lastes drivers from realtek
In the mixer window in playback if its in the front or back there's a mute speaker under the volume slider right next to it should be [..] icon click it for mic boost and then in the record section mute everything accept for mic. THis fixes the volume issue so many people have and static low quality issue. I'm SO HAAAAAAPPPPYYY ENJOY REALLY HOPE THIS WORKS! CHEERS!


----------

